# Series 3 w/lifetime 750GB drive, 250GB original drive, TiVo wireless adapter, modchip



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I am selling my TiVo Series 3 with OLED/THX. It is in great condition from original owner. 

Asking $400 plus cost of shipping for the following:

Lifetime Service
Omikron PROM chip with chip socket (still in anti-static bag, never got around to installing but is easy if you know your way around with a soldering iron)
750GB upgraded hard drive installed for 116 HD hours, 1015 SD hours
250GB original TiVo hard drive
TiVo Wireless G adapter
HDMI, component, composite cables
Original Glow remote barely used (I use a Harmony primarily)
All original documents and packaging

If you like to tinker, this is for you since I am including the PROM chip for allowing access which is similar to jailbreak or rooting for phones.

I would really like to avoid eBay and Craigslist and sell here to someone who appreciates what it is. Any questions, feel free to let me know. If I don't have any interest, I will post on Craigslist and eBay and post the links here also.

I live in the Bay Area and work near San Francisco. If you are local, we can meet to avoid shipping charges. 

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Sold for $449 on eBay.


----------

